
Help HN: Today I Just Became Homeless & I Need Your Help - christmasgift
Hello HN,
I am a UI designer/front-end developer, I worked for many high profile startups and fortune 500s, but for some reason in the past couple of months I lost my job, and all my side gigs.
To add to this I was working on couple of startups before the job I recently had, those startups made me lose every last penny I had saved up.
I don't have immediate family to help me out, grew up without my parents in boarding schools.
I really need someone's help here in finding a job ASAP so I can pay for a place to stay at.
I will give you a serious discount for the first month or 2 of working together.
If you are interested email me at fffseek@gmail.com
and I will give you all my personal info and portfolio.<p>Thank you HN you are awesome!<p>Edit: I am located in Los Angeles
======
qiqing
Hey, if you are interested in relocating to the SF Bay Area, contact me on the
Chez JJ contact page: <http://chezjj.com/contact>

We've taken more than our share of residents who come to Silicon Valley
without much of a plan and found free-lance gigs or full time work by staying
with us. A bunch of startups also been housed in our hacker house network.

------
hncomment
I wish you luck, but there are warning flags in your appeal.

Do you have someone to talk to about the "some reason" that your other
leads/gigs/contacts have gone cold?

~~~
einhverfr
In my experience a couple of really good freelance gigs can be enough to cause
all of these problems. The problem is there aren't enough hours in the day and
so if a project starts getting behind you work at it harder, forego things
like marketing yourself (because you can't commit anyway to anyone else) and
pretty soon your presence is down. It's a painful lesson and I have been
through it. When you combine this with a sluggish economy, what might have
been a moderately painful lesson before can be quite devastating.

I do, however, agree with the recommendation to talk to other freelancers, etc
because this really helps with the learning curves of this sort.

~~~
ddmf
exactly this, if you're a lone worker it becomes so easy to be consumed by a
project and forget about the things that bring in work after the project has
ended.

~~~
einhverfr
Its not just this. The time that happened to me, the project got behind and so
I made the mistake of putting the customer as the top priority and dedicating
more and more hours to try to get things back on schedule.

------
lnanek2
Sent you an email. Hacker bunk beds/couches off airbnb are super cheap here in
silicon valley and I always need enough graphics work to help you make that
amount any time, heh.

------
suyash
Where are you located and why can't you post the link right here for your
LinkedIn/Github?

~~~
christmasgift
Sorry I feel uncomfortable about this situation and didn't want to show who I
was publicly. if you email me at the above email I will gladly give you more
info about me.

~~~
adrr
Sent you an email for a job opening at my company. I'll pay for an AirBnb
place for a week or so and i can find some more people to help chip in. You'll
be back on your feet in no time.

~~~
dguaraglia
I know this is not the kind of stuff we are supposed to post on HN, but: you
are a good man. Kudos.

~~~
j45
Doing what others will find reason not to is just as valuable to post. We're
governed as much by, and with our hearts as our minds. Those who don't get
this and belittle this and those who do have narrow views through which they
see and experience themselves, and through that narrow view, others.

Life is short, and it's a small world.

------
alrs
Poster previously requested help after death, coma, physical rehabilitation,
and drug abuse.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312566>

~~~
danshapiro
To clarify: he requested advice on HN once. His request included a description
of his history, including all the above-entioned points.

I read this comment to mean "he asked for help finding work four times, with
four different reasons" until I clicked through the link.

------
derrida
I can't offer work, but I am happy just to chat if you are having a hard time
and need someone to talk to, my email & XMPP details are in my profile :-)

------
adrockdust
Wow. Looking forward to updates about the response you've gotten and your
improved situation (hopefully).

------
dhackner
If you pass along your info to me, I'll be happy to ask around to some of my
prospective/current clients. See profile - good luck!

------
sardonicbryan
My company is hiring UI/UX Designers. Feel free to send me a link to your
info. See my profile.

------
eric970
I don't have anything to offer atm other than a sincere wish that you find
something that makes you happy and sustains your financial needs. I'm sure
you'll find something soon-- hang in there!

------
benatkin
First, I know someone who's in a similar situation. Second, email sent!

------
brianbreslin
If you are interested in Miami, I have a few companies hiring UX right now.
email me your portfolio, might be able to throw some freelance stuff your way
immediately.

------
BigBalli
I make iPhone apps, interested in drawing UI? Experience? Please send me past
examples: <http://giacomoballi.com>

------
dikaio
Have you found a job yet? I can probably get you some side work or at the very
least shoot you a little dinero as a temporary solution, email me at
don@dikaio.com - Donovan Dikaio

------
segmond
what are your skills? working for high profile startups and fortune 500s means
nothing. you could have been a janitor. i mean, google, ibm do have janitors
right?

------
jaequery
being in LA, i think you'd have a hard time getting any help. seems like you
may be a fit for SF.

~~~
flexxaeon
being from LA, why do you think this? (not challenging you, just wondering)

